# preparing to configure windows



## Royfarmer (Jul 9, 2016)

My Asus ebook has been preparing to configure windows do not turn off! for over 36 hours, I cannot turn it off, and I cannot do anything with it, does anyone know what I should do:banghead:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's obviously stuck, and if it hasn't finished already I seriously doubt that it is going to.

Hopefully you have a Restore disc or an Installation disc as that will likely be your only option after you reboot.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

and this is not Network related, moving to the Win8 board.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Hold the power button till the computer shuts off, Wait 10 seconds and start the computer again. See what happens/


----------

